# cant play a dvd on win media player



## staf (Apr 19, 2010)

hi

im trying to play a legit dvd on my windows media player.

"Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer."

is what it says.

there was a link where i could go to a site and D/L decoders but they weren't free. i dont want to  spend money as i don't have much,

can anyone suggest a free decoder? can you give me a link to one?

thank you in advance.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Apr 19, 2010)

try vlc media player the best media player i have ever used will play anything you throw at it including dvds and its free,

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2010)

if that doesn't work, try media player classic: http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/download-media-player-classic-hc.html


----------



## CarlC (Apr 19, 2010)

Use DivX.I had the same problem ,and installed DivX and it works now.
http://www.divx.com/en/software/divx-plus/codec-pack
However VLC will also play it no probs..


----------



## bkribbs (Apr 20, 2010)

staf said:


> hi
> 
> im trying to play a legit dvd on my windows media player.
> 
> ...



yeah just make sure to stick with one of the free ones. my mom had this happen on her laptop and paid 50 bucks for it.


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 1, 2010)

you could try those programs vlc is very good but if you want windows media player to work download SATSUKI DECODER PACK 4.3 it has all the required codecs.


----------



## cdlabels (May 7, 2010)

Hi 

You can get new version or a same version of Window Media Player from internet. If you can download a same version of Window Media Player from an internet than you can overwrite it in your pc. It might solve your problem. 


If that hasn't work than uninstall the old version first after that reinstall it again.

I hope it'll surely help you out it.

Thanks


----------



## angelarichard (May 8, 2010)

You can try it with GOM player. You can get this for free on the internet.


----------



## Domain_Man (May 27, 2010)

Try innercx's solution - vlc media player. Its free too


----------



## linkin (May 28, 2010)

no one has recommend the k-lite codec pack? google search it, will solve most of your media issues.


----------



## valtopps (May 29, 2010)

vlc player works with everything, download it and try it. its what i use.


----------



## linksys (May 30, 2010)

linkin said:


> no one has recommend the k-lite codec pack? google search it, will solve most of your media issues.



BLAH windows media is such a resource hog use vlc it plays ANYTHING for the most part I havent found a movie it wont play


----------



## DoubleAT (May 30, 2010)

i recommend Vlc also, never had a video that could not play and also very simple to use.


----------



## Brockflock (Jun 18, 2010)

*Decoder vs Codec?*

My DVD player cannot play dvd's either.  It used to, but doesn't now.  Yesterday, when I put a blank DVD+RW in the player, the drive designation went from DVD to CD.

I have searched several forums, but cannot find the answer to this: What is the difference between a DECODER and a CODEC?

Will getting a new decoder allow me to record on my drive again as well?

BTW:  I have a Dell XPS 410 w/ Windows Media Center.  The player is a TSST H553A

Thanks.


----------



## payaa2012 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm interested in the problem.I want to get an answer.


----------



## hugejames (Jul 15, 2010)

windows media player sucks , it can only play wmv video well. so just dump it.


----------



## farhanzz (Jul 22, 2010)

I think sometimes disk  can't be played with usual DVD player software....

It can happen due to lack of codecs...

Installing codec can solve the problem....


----------

